# So, what is your desktop wallparer?  (new thread for an old subject)



## Hand of Evil

an older thread asked this question and so as time as past, why not ask again?  What is the image on your screen?


----------



## Umbran

Something from APOD.


----------



## JimAde

A big image of castle Wulfenbach from Girl Genius.  It's actually a 2-page spread from the online version of the comic, so it includes dialog, etc.


----------



## devilbat

A great picture of my five month old daughter. 

She's cuddling up to her plush Cthullu, looking directly at the camera with HUGE, freaky red eyes.  The red eye is courtesy of the camera, but it's such a great picture that  I refuse to fix it.


----------



## Dingleberry

devilbat said:
			
		

> A great picture of my five month old daughter.
> 
> She's cuddling up to her plush Cthullu, looking directly at the camera with HUGE, freaky red eyes.  The red eye is courtesy of the camera, but it's such a great picture that  I refuse to fix it.



I have a similar red-eye effect in the wallpaper picture of my son (at 6 months) smiling madly in his AC/DC t-shirt.  He looks happily demonic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm currently using the background image from the WotC forums as my desktop. It's pretty cool.


----------



## WayneLigon

At work: currently, a nice Narnia pic  *ssampier * found for me. Usually at work it's one of a series of nature scenes, a couple video game panaramas I found, and occassionally this picture  when I'm feeling bad. 

At home: currently, a picture of Chris Stein from Runaways, from marvel.com


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

It changes every hour, courtesy of a little app that I found in Microsofts Powertoys. In the mix are a ton of pictures from National Geographics wallpapers, some D&D Wallpaper from WotC, pics I took, some DC & marvel wallpapers, and tons of stuff I fould all over the net.


----------



## reveal




----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

>



Yup. And then there is definetely that. My Uncle's desktop.


----------



## Hand of Evil

As an FYI and to toot my own horn, I have been creating my own. 

http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=23840


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> As an FYI and to toot my own horn, I have been creating my own.



Impressive. Consider it yoinked and desktopped.


----------



## Eternalknight

Currently its a silver rune-engraved dagger on a black background, wreathed in blue lightning.


----------



## Kid Socrates

A still from a Cowboy Bebop episode where about 80% of my 19-inch monitor is taken up with the business end of a pistol. It's my gaming desktop! Intimidates my players.

My other one is a screenshot I took in World of Warcraft of Devilsaur from Un'Goro Crater poking his head up above the bottom edge of the screen, as if he was being sneaky. It's hard to hit the Print Screen button for a good shot while fleeing in abject terror.


----------



## ForceUser

Currently, it's Scarlett Johannssen.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Impressive. Consider it yoinked and desktopped.



Thank you and you know where to find others    but here is another you may want to yoink...

http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=23850


----------



## Desdichado

Webshots, and I have it to rotate quite often.  At the moment, it's a picture of Mount Pundle from Banff National Park in Alberta, but in 15 minutes it'll be something else.


----------



## EricNoah

I usually have this quote in fairly large letters as my background:


> "The measure of (mental) health is flexibility (not comparison to some "norm"), the fredom to learn from experiences... to be influenced by reasonable arguments... and the appeal to the emotions... and especially the freedome to ceace when sated." - Laurence Kubie




Or I have an image from despair.com.  Such as...


----------



## diaglo

not grandma safe.

the place i work has some really gorey pics of diseases gone bad.


----------



## Henry

Currently, it's this:





For the last couple of months (just before Keith Parkinson died, ironically) It was this:





and for most of last year, it was the D&D Barroom Brawl Wallpaper:


----------



## diaglo

long before i camped out for the movie, i had the D&D movie wallpaper on my desktop.


----------



## LostSoul

I have a nice picture of Kelly Brook from a GQ shoot (I think) from a few years back.

edit: let me try and attach it here.  She has a bikini on, but I still don't think it's safe for work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

When I'm working on my homebrew or other DnD stuff I use one of these two (the second during the winter:


----------



## diaglo

LostSoul said:
			
		

> I have a nice picture of Kelly Brook from a GQ shoot (I think) from a few years back.



who???


----------



## kenobi65

Work laptop: a Revenge of the Sith wallpaper (Anakin and Obi-Wan trying to kill each other)

Home computer: Pirates of the Caribbean picture of Johnny Depp (my wife put it on there the day we got the computer, and would have a connip if I tried to take it off).


----------



## talmar

Work:  A picture of a cone nebula from the hubble telescope

Home:  Chernabog image


----------



## Zander

At work, a photo I took of the medieval Belgian city of Ghent - with Spider-man added by one of my colleagues.

At home, a Stikfas centaur.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

diaglo said:
			
		

> who???



you know, Kelly Brook:


----------



## Tewligan

Tubgirl.


----------



## reveal

Tewligan said:
			
		

> Tubgirl.




That _almost_ made me spit out my coffee.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> That _almost_ made me spit out my coffee.



For some reason I felt my ears get hot as I red that.


----------



## Desdichado

LostSoul said:
			
		

> I have a nice picture of Kelly Brook from a GQ shoot (I think) from a few years back.



D'oh; I thought you meant Kelly LeBrock.  She's hot too.  Or at least, she used to be.


----------



## Desdichado

Tewligan said:
			
		

> Tubgirl.



Good heavens, really!?    

I presume that's not your work computer...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Good heavens, really!?
> 
> I presume that's not your work computer...



My work computer is my home computer.


----------



## Desdichado

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My work computer is my home computer.



Yeah, well you don't have tubgirl as your wallpaper.  If I had that as my wallpaper, I'd probably get fired.

Not that it would go over well at home either, but there you have it.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yeah, well you don't have tubgirl as your wallpaper.  If I had that as my wallpaper, I'd probably get fired.




Fired? The hell with fired, I don't think I'd be able to look at my computer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yeah, well you don't have tubgirl as your wallpaper.  If I had that as my wallpaper, I'd probably get fired.
> 
> Not that it would go over well at home either, but there you have it.



Well, I work from home.


----------



## diaglo

Tewligan said:
			
		

> Tubgirl.



 must scrub screen and brain now...


----------



## LostSoul

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> D'oh; I thought you meant Kelly LeBrock.  She's hot too.  Or at least, she used to be.




I hate her.  

I uploaded my wallpaper so you can check out Ms. Brook.  You perverts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

diaglo said:
			
		

> must scrub screen and brain now...



Now he gets it..........or did it get him?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

LostSoul said:
			
		

> I hate her.
> 
> I uploaded my wallpaper so you can check out Ms. Brook.  You perverts.



Hey, I'm no perv, I'm just trying to make a point.


----------



## Desdichado

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Fired? The hell with fired, I don't think I'd be able to look at my computer.



See, I'd get fired on two fronts.  One, for having tubgirl on my PC, and one for not being able to do any work, because I can't look at my computer.


----------



## Turhan

A few days ago I loaded a screen shot from Lord of the Rings Online- a shot of the Old Forest.  Before that I had the same map of Sherwood Forest that ran in Dragon/Dungeon a few years back.  That map is the base for my present campaign...


----------



## JimAde

I know I'm going to regret asking this, but what's a tubgirl (other than a girl in a tub, that is)?


----------



## sniffles

I have the starship _Serenity_ made from Legos, downloaded from a website that I've forgotten the name of.


----------



## Finster

You asked for it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Finster said:
			
		

> You asked for it.



Why would anyone want that for a desktop image? Eep!


----------



## Desdichado

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why would anyone want that for a desktop image? Eep!



Err, yeah, well, that's not the *real* tubgirl image by a longshot.   :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Err, yeah, well, that's not the *real* tubgirl image by a longshot.   :\



I was referring to Finster's uploaded image.  :\


----------



## Desdichado

Yes, I know.  But Finster's image was a joke; that's not the tubgirl image that was being referred to.


----------



## Tewligan

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Good heavens, really!?
> 
> I presume that's not your work computer...



Oh, of course it's not on my WORK computer. Don't be silly.

I have goatsex on my work computer.


----------



## Desdichado

The original goatse.cx image is a misunderstood classic of modern art.  That should be on more desktops.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

JimAde said:
			
		

> I know I'm going to regret asking this, but what's a tubgirl (other than a girl in a tub, that is)?




I regret that you are asking... Can we stop talking about Tubgirl and goatse now? Please? I'm getting sick just reading about them.


----------



## reveal

JimAde said:
			
		

> I know I'm going to regret asking this, but what's a tubgirl (other than a girl in a tub, that is)?




If you really, and I mean REALLY REALLY, want to know what tubgirl is, do a Google image search for tubgirl and turn off your filters. You'll know which one it is.

But, again, that's only if you REALLY REALLY REALLY want to know what it is.


----------



## Desdichado

reveal said:
			
		

> But, again, that's only if you REALLY REALLY REALLY want to know what it is.



And trust me; even if you think you do, you really don't.


----------



## Crothian

Wow...so let's bring this thread back to something that 's not going to get people banned!!  

I've got a nice pick of Allison Hannigan on my home computer.  At work we can only have the companies logo.


----------



## reveal

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow...so let's bring this thread back to something that 's not going to get people banned!!




At least I didn't link to it.


----------



## Crothian

reveal said:
			
		

> At least I didn't link to it.




if you had the banning would have been generational


----------



## JimAde

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> And trust me; even if you think you do, you really don't.



 You know what?  I'm going to take your word for it.  It's not like I can un-see it.


----------



## Tewligan

JimAde said:
			
		

> You know what?  I'm going to take your word for it.  It's not like I can un-see it.



Oh, come on. What harm can it do? It's just a harmless picture of a girl bathing in a tub. Of course, it's not water in that tub...


----------



## Crothian

Flowers.  You know what would mnake a nice desktop picture this cold snowy day....a nice picture of a spring day in a field of sun flowers......


----------



## Xath

I have an adorable kitten.  Oddly, I found it when I google searched "female elf."  Apparently the two somehow connect in russian.

http://yorkmopscat.net.ua/data/upimages/silvestrik.jpg


----------



## Henry

If it helps any, here's a moderator asking everyone to please turn away from future discussion of tubgirl or goatse.cx; because eventually someone's going to try and post it for real, and I'll have to ban them, and all that unpleasantness.

Now, to cleanse your brain palette:


----------



## Tewligan

Oops, sorry! In my defense, though, I certainly wouldn't think of putting a link up. Anyway, I shall never again mention she who will remain unnamed.

Kittens are freakin' adorable.


----------



## reveal

Tewligan said:
			
		

> Kittens are freakin' adorable.




Just like Kurt Angle!


----------



## der_kluge

I just had to GIS "tubgirl" to figure out what you guys were talking about.

Big mistake.


I guess I'm lame, my home wallpaper is just one of the Windows XP images. It's the blue "hyperdrive" looking thingy. I need to update it to something better.

At work, there is nothing, but I'm only using a temporary computer until I get my own assigned to me.


----------



## reveal

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I just had to GIS "tubgirl" to figure out what you guys were talking about.
> 
> Big mistake.




Whatever you do, der_kluge, don't press the big red button.


----------



## der_kluge

reveal said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, der_kluge, don't press the big red button.




Of couse, I will have to, but not at work.  I have more sense than that!


----------



## buzzard

At home I go with a picture of my dog. At work I go with a picture of an H-Bomb blast. I see that as a proper means of giving the correct impression as to my disposition. 

buzzard


----------



## Hijinks

I do MMORPG digital art, so my desktops (2 at home, 1 at work) all contain the picture I did the most recently that I liked the most.  It's not always perfect since I'm still learning the genre but it helps boost my artistic self-esteem to put up a piece I did and say "See?  I really like this one!"

My work is here:  http://www.hijstudios.com/page3.html


----------



## Henry

Reveal, you have made my day.

Button sent to some very unfortunate gaming group members.


----------



## Tharian

At work, my background is an image of my 2 year old niece with a coffee filter on her head as a hat.

At home, it's a picture from MagnificentEgos.com.


----------



## Alenda

I love Classical and Pre-Raphaelite art and usually have that on my desktop at work. Examples include:

http://www.renaissance-gallery.net/LA1001.jpg

http://www.renaissance-gallery.net/img209.jpg

http://www.renaissance-gallery.net/img220.jpg

And, my all-time favorite piece of artwork, "Flaming June":
http://www.renaissance-gallery.net/img236.jpg


----------



## Dungannon

Here's a link to the image I'm using both at home and at work.  Don't worry, it's definitely worksafe.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

My current background is a picture that ENWorld's own Acquana drew for me.  She's doing a character sketch for me... it's sort of a work in progress, so I won't post it currently (don't know how artists feel about stuff like that).  Suffice to say - IT'S TOTALLY SWEET.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Henry said:
			
		

> Now, to cleanse your brain palette:



Awww, that is cute. Sorry for any unpleasantness I may have caused.


----------



## Steve Jung

Mine rotates daily. Right now it's a NASA pic of an astronaut repairing a satellite.


----------



## devilbat

I knew I shouldn't have done that google image search  .  I'm think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## devilbat

And I really hate that red button.


----------



## Jesus_marley

reveal said:
			
		

> At least I didn't link to it.




My EYES! The goggles! They do nothing!



On a less disturbing note, my wallpaper is a download from the Werewolf: The Apocalypse computer game that was being designed by the now defunct ASC Games. The picture is a profile shot of a werewolf in Crinos howling at a full moon.


----------



## Mark CMG

There's some cool ones here -

http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/index.html

Oh, and here -

http://hubblesite.org/gallery/wallpaper/

I just switched to this one -

http://hubblesite.org/gallery/wallpaper/pr2001011a/1280_wallpaper


----------



## RithTheAwakener

I keep bouncing around between a bunch of pictures i took at Yosemite. Currently its the stream under Bridlevale falls, where noone goes because theyre so enamored with the falls themselves. Great place. My other is a panoram shot of Half Dome, and the whole thing looks like a painting, its surreal.


----------



## CronoDekar

I've recently been using the wallpaper for the cover of Sharn: City of Towers.  Love that WAR artwork.


----------



## ssampier

A beagle in the snow. I found it at a French site.





			
				WayneLigon said:
			
		

> At work: currently, a nice Narnia pic  *ssampier * found for me. Usually at work it's one of a series of nature scenes, a couple video game panaramas I found, and occassionally this picture  when I'm feeling bad.




You're welcome. I have a knack for finding useless things on the Internet. For things that matter, my skills are so-so.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

ssampier said:
			
		

> A beagle in the snow. I found it at a French site.




I first read that as a _bagle_ in the snow, and thought "That's odd".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Henry said:
			
		

> and for most of last year, it was the D&D Barroom Brawl Wallpaper:




I used to have that as my wallpaper too. Now it's a pic of the Enterprise from the "Star Trek Enterprise" TV series that someone off the "Save Enterprise" yahoo group made.


----------



## Buttercup

My dog Chaucer, looking pleased with himself.  Yes, those are grass stains on his neck.


----------



## Justin

From a recent link in another thread, my desktop as of about 30 minutes ago is Famke Janssen. *sigh*


----------



## Xath

The button....I couldn't stop.


----------



## ssampier

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I first read that as a _bagle_ in the snow, and thought "That's odd".




 good stuff.


----------



## Captain Tagon

My Columbian friend with a huge afro. Standing with his arms spread with a bright blue backround. And in bright yellow letters across the top:

"I wanna hug you because you're my friend"

Just classic.


----------



## Jdvn1

I make my own backgrounds, usually, but it's currently one from the website of the national Italian soccer team.


----------



## Nyaricus

I generally put up pictures of bands that i like - and there are alot. I own about 140 CDs, and that's after about 4 years of steady buying. Do the math and that's 30 CD's a year, or 1 CD every 2 weeks. Yeah, i like music. Alot.

Here are a few examples of some of the bands i like. Features are Mudvayne and Slipknot

Also. here are some neat pictures I have. The Demoness is one i like - i will probably use for a celtic monster - can't reember the name exactly, something like Babd or the like, which is a demoness who shapechangs into a crow - so i am pretty sucre the artist drew his or her inspiration from that as well. Also, a neat (sagitarius?) symbol/picture of a centaur shooting a bow, one which i have really likes for a long while.


----------



## ssampier

Just wanted to mention: On my laptop, I have Santa Claus ("Nicholas the Gift Giver") from the Wizards of the Coast.

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/santawall/1_1.jpg


----------

